# what should I do about this?!



## shiningjewel (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay so I am leaving this fall to private school and I have 5(well 4 now with my pony sold) horses that I need to find a place for
My friend for the longest time has wanted to show with me, and due to me being so busy it has never worked sooo.. 
when she found out about my scenario she jumped up and said she would take my warmblood so that I wouldn't have to sell him or mess with finding someone to lease him. I thought it was a great idea, she only has three stables (with 2 ponies that isn't hers in them) and the third with her horse that is in retirement. So what she planned is that I take her horse to my place (which works b/c she is in retirement and doesn't need riding), and she takes my horse. 
She went on and got all excited, and her parents seemed okay with it and then now when the plans are supposed to go on, her parents start saying no and claiming that their stabling isn't suitable for a big horse, and that their pony will likely try to fight with my horse (which I see that they are right)... 
but now my friend is fighting with her parents and trying to change there mind even when I have offered that she comes over to my place to work with my horse... she says no she wants him at her place. 
I really just want to forget about this idea, even though my friend is SO set on it, she deserves a horse that she can show- but it isn't practical for her right now and she isn't accepting that, or making do with what options are available- so basically she is being very immature and she has gotten in a giant fight with her parents about it, and I feel that in a way it is all my fault. 
SO what do I do? How can I tell her that it just isn't going to work without 'breaking her heart'! Ive already told her that her parents were right, but she just won't take that for an answer..... 
thanks if u read my rant!


----------

